# Lionel F3 8370 & 8372 from 1983



## Ace24 (Nov 10, 2015)

I bought a NYC AA set made in 1983 at an estate sale. I know that Lionel trains vary in quality through the years with the generalization of most post-war being superior to much of what followed in the 70s and 80s and 90s.
So I figured that this 1983 set would be inferior to a 1960s F3 set.
But looking at the service document on Lionelsupport.com,
https://www.lionelsupport.com/media/servicedocuments/18260Complete.pdf
this train looks essentially the same internally as the latter post-war F3s, with the absence of a horn.
It has no electronics, (a traditional e-unit), dual motors that look like those in a 1960s F3 and magnatraction.
Is this 1983 locomotive not just as durable and powerful as my Santa Fe 2383? Or am I missing something? I am pleasantly surprised.
In what years in the 70s & 80s did Lionel make this type of F3?
I was expecting to see can motors in it, rather than these worm drive type.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I think there was a period where manufacturing quality just wasn't good. Yeah the components are the same in appearance for the most part to the postwar stuff, but sometimes parts weren't drilled quite right and stuff like that.

If they run good though you should be all set. I'm not sure exactly what period the poor quality stuff was made in. I know there are some very good MPC and later era trains out there at very reasonable prices.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

They might look similar but the motors and the design are different. Some like and collect stuff from that era and if working properly can be good stuff. I never had one but do have similar things with that engine design. Some run great, some don't. I don't know how the duel motors are on those since I don't own any thing like it. The post war ones even had different versions, some better then others. Good luck with it


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

It does have trouble pulling all 7 aluminum passenger cars if you aren't using Lionel track... I just had wheels with grooves for traction tires placed......now, no hesitation pulling the entire consist with the dummy A&B on Atlas track.

Peter


----------



## Ace24 (Nov 10, 2015)

Peter,

Is it a dual motor F3 with magne-traction (not rubber traction tires) from the MPC era that you are talking about? -and it has trouble pulling 7 cars.
Is the track you are using not steel?


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes, it is the 1983 20th Century Ltd ABA with the matching cars. If you are not using Lionel track (I use Atlas) it slips under load of the 7 cars. I got the idea for the traction tires from Jim Barrett in one of his Backshop videos. He did it to the Illinois Central set of the same era.

So, I have 4 traction plus magna-traction now....I'm ready for any kind of track.

Peter


----------

